# What celebrity do you want to bang?



## xstayfadedx

I don't know if this is already done but it doesn't matter cause this thread will end up trolled and closed.


----------



## Methadone84

kim kardashian duh


----------



## xstayfadedx

Right now I would like to bang Yelawolf and I always wanted to bang Kat Von D (only women I would ever go lesbian for).


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Methadone84 said:


> kim kardashian duh



That whole family should be sent to a concentration camp for being a bunch of Damien lovers. Ugh.


----------



## xstayfadedx

TALLY 2.0 said:


> That whole family should be sent to a concentration camp for being a bunch of Damien lovers. Ugh.



I love Kourtney though she is so funny.  I secretly watch their shows..... guess not a secret anymore.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Seconded.  

And Jack Nicholson, duh.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

xstayfadedx said:


> I love Kourtney though she is so funny.  I secretly watch their shows..... guess not a secret anymore.



Is Kourtney the only one that dates white people? Well she cool. she cool.


----------



## xstayfadedx

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Is Kourtney the only one that dates white people? Well she cool. she cool.



No she's the tall one and dating the black basketball player.  Kourtney is dating that white faggot right now who I can't stand.  Whoops I meant to say Khloe I love!  So yeah Kourtney is the one who dates the white guys.  Why did I say Kourtney I was probably thinking about Kourtney and Kim take New York.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Khloe is gross and so is Kim. They have been on top of more black dick than a pair of Nike basketball shorts. Ugh. I cant even look at them.


----------



## xstayfadedx

You're just jealous and no Khloe is super funny.  She makes the show interesting but I hate kim and I don't even think shes that hot.  Her eyebrows are just like AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH and she thinks shes all that but I do like Kourtney.


----------



## Owl Eyed

at the moment? cory nastazio






hes probably a freak in da sheetz~


----------



## TALLY 2.0

So gay guys like that tattoo douchebag look too. I learn something today.


----------



## vibrancy3

toot and princess clara from ''drawn together''


----------



## xstayfadedx

*Tattoos on guys !!!!!!!! so fucking hot.  *

well I'm going to have a sleeve of tattoos.  I only have two right now but I will have more.


----------



## KevinKostner

Vida guerra


----------



## Owl Eyed

adam levine too








TALLY 2.0 said:


> So gay guys like that tattoo douchebag look too. I learn something today.



yeah... giglz *^___^*


----------



## Methadone84

KevinKostner said:


> Vida guerra



nice


----------



## TALLY 2.0

KevinKostner said:


> Vida guerra



The shopping on this pic is pure Amateur Hour. Look at the shape of her back compared to where her ass starts. You can tell that shits been touched up by the extreme angle its at. There is no subtlety to the work.


----------



## xstayfadedx

^Tally has that right.

She doesn't even look that hot and she probably has a nasty ass vagina.  Also std's.


----------



## Methadone84

TALLY 2.0 said:


> The shopping on this pic is pure Amateur Hour. Look at the shape of her back compared to where her ass starts. You can tell that shits been touched up by the extreme angle its at. There is no subtlety to the work.



dont question it just do it!


----------



## GenericMind

My future wife whose birthday it happens to be today:


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Is that sum Veronica Vaughn?


----------



## xstayfadedx

GenericMind said:


> My future wife whose birthday it happens to be today:



It looks like she has a mustache in this picture lol


----------



## GenericMind

You shut your fucking mouth you slampig whore.


----------



## xstayfadedx

calm down you creeper.  she wouldn't want you anyways you can still jerk to her though.


----------



## GenericMind

TALLY 2.0 said:


> ^Is that sum Veronica Vaughn?



Alessandra Ambrosio.


----------



## GenericMind

xstayfadedx said:


> calm down you creeper.  she wouldn't want you anyways you can still jerk to her though.



Please bitch. I've already fucked her liek 7 times.


----------



## xstayfadedx

GenericMind said:


> Please bitch. I've already fucked her liek 7 times.



what her poster you cut a hole into?


----------



## GenericMind

HAHAHAHAHAHA SO FUNNY IDIOT NO I HAD SEX W/ HER IRL IT WAS MAGICALi


----------



## Wordswords

Tallys' Vaginas' vagina


----------



## xstayfadedx

D-Loc from Kottonmouth King's even though he's in his 30's he is super hot and just as hot in person.


----------



## D's

stacy's mom

has got it goin on


----------



## Wordswords

are you talking about Mrs. Cocks(sp?)?


----------



## xstayfadedx

How about some craig owens:


----------



## TALLY 2.0

3 words....


*NSFW*: 



*FRED*

*NSFW*: 



*FUCKING* 
*NSFW*: 



*SAVAGE*


----------



## xstayfadedx

GenericMind said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA SO FUNNY IDIOT NO I HAD SEX W/ HER IRL IT WAS MAGICALi



wow the durgs must be working for you then.


----------



## Methadone84

xstayfadedx said:


> wow the drugs must be working for you then.



no lounge talk in the drugs!


----------



## xstayfadedx

Methadone84 said:


> no lounge talk in the drugs!



thanks for changing durgs to that :D


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Methadone84 said:


> no lounge talk in the drugs!



in the lounge, drugs talk!


----------



## KevinKostner

LOL...KMK...what a joke.

Anyways complete list:

5. Snooki
4. Vanessa Hudgens
3. Carmella DeCesare
2. both of Nina Sky
1. Vida Guerra


----------



## xstayfadedx

I will be with her one day.....









*that make up does really work at covering up tattoos*





hahaha










again without tattoos (make up) she looks so much sexier with tattoos.


----------



## xstayfadedx

KevinKostner said:


> LOL...KMK...what a joke.
> 
> Anyways complete list:
> 
> 5. Snooki
> 4. Vanessa Hudgens
> 3. Carmella DeCesare
> 2. both of Nina Sky
> 1. Vida Guerra



their old stuff is good so shut up mr. I was fuck an oompa loompa


----------



## Wordswords




----------



## KevinKostner

xstayfadedx said:


> their old stuff is good so shut up mr. I was fuck an oompa loompa



God...they fucking suck. How many songs can you have about smoking weed everyday and chilling in the burbs?


----------



## xstayfadedx

Okay since I posted all white people black people I would bang that are celebs:




Wiz Khalifa





Kid Cudi

Another white guy who I forgot:















*Mitch Lucker from Suicide Silence WE WILL BE MARRIED ONE DAY*


----------



## xstayfadedx

KevinKostner said:


> God...they fucking suck. How many songs can you have about smoking weed everyday and chilling in the burbs?



A lot obviously since they're still around and still doing strong.

Who wouldn't want to do that they have the easiest job ever and make money.


----------



## Methadone84

TALLY 2.0 said:


> in the lounge, drugs talk!



no lounging in the drug talk!


----------



## KevinKostner

xstayfadedx said:


> A lot obviously since they're still around and still doing strong.



Trash music that trashy people that look like Travis Barker listen to.

Anyways, to further my bang list...


----------



## xstayfadedx

whats up with that first chick she looks like a mom.


----------



## Methadone84

xstayfadedx said:


> whats up with that first chick she looks like a mom.



and? milfs are hot


----------



## xstayfadedx

Methadone84 said:


> and? milfs are hot



coming from the porn addict.


----------



## Methadone84

maybe i just have low standards


----------



## xstayfadedx

okay lets throw some mike posner in this


----------



## KevinKostner

xstayfadedx said:


> whats up with that first chick she looks like a mom.



justina machado

she was in "6 feet under".

a fucking rican goddess.


----------



## bagochina

i wouldnt turn down christina ricci if she was all over my dick.


----------



## D's

minus the bow.. because that would make her over eighteen. amirite?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

your right my man


----------



## qwe

probably rebecca black


----------



## xstayfadedx

*mac miller he's also like my age mmmm*

haha I love how I'm posting all white guys but my sister does like black guys more and I prefer white guys.  It's also funny that I like dark meat as in food and she likes white meat a weird observation.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Ke$ha


----------



## Lucy Noeno

xstayfadedx said:


>



Jesus Christ I didn't know the yakuza let in white people now.


----------



## Owl Eyed

stayfag ur taste in men with ink is horrid.

like a turks turd upon the eyes.


----------



## lystra

axlblaze.

hur


----------



## Noodle




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Noodle

ummmmmm









wut?


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Larr_E

All of them! That's right, you heard me. I'll even muscle through the fugly ones and the guys if it means I get to bang all the hotties...


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

Larr_E said:


> All of them! That's right, you heard me. I'll even muscle through the fugly ones and the guys if it means I get to bang all the hotties...


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^^
hmmm...
Ein Folk
Ein Reich
Ein Führer
I'd bang
whoever 
said that


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I dunno about Kat Von D.... my girls boss sat next to her on a plane one time randomly and he tells me she's a total cunt.  like totally self absorbed and everything.  he didn't recognize her because he's a doctor and thats just not his thing.   so she's drawing something and he just makes a comment that its very good and she gets all uppity like "well I'm like a really famous tattooer, you really don't know me?" 

so fuck that bitch.  she isn't that hot anyway imo.  I would bang Angelina Jolie 10 years ago in a heartbeat though.


----------



## GenericMind

Her tattoos make her look like a trashy slampig.


----------



## We are all ONE

*We'd be like peas and carrots*


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Dtergent

I'll take 4 each of these






And 8 pairs of polka-dot socks please


----------



## Wordswords

i've been told several times that i resemble the great Gael Garcia Bernal.

even his character in The Science of Sleep has my name and is alot like me.


----------



## Dtergent

There IS a resemblance. Now the character of Stephane... Hmmm.


----------



## Wordswords

not the details of his actions but the strange sense of his wild mind


----------



## lonewolf13

Wordswords said:


> i've been told several times that i resemble the great Gael Garcia Bernal.
> 
> even his character in The Science of Sleep has my name and is alot like me.



he looks like a phag 



but he has a nice jacket


----------



## Dtergent

Rolly eyes.


----------



## bagochina

i agree with the winona ryder pick.  she has always done it for me.


----------



## GenericMind

Elisha Cuthbert. Mmmmmm.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

bagochina said:


> i agree with the winona ryder pick.  she has always done it for me.



I will definitely take some Wynona Ryder in Beetlejuice.

Id make her ahake shake shake Señora, shake your body line...


----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


> Her tattoos make her look like a trashy slampig.


You're dead to me. Women with ink are hot...


----------



## GenericMind

They're disgusting.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

GenericMind said:


> They're disgusting.



QFT
qft


----------



## Larr_E

So PI is disgusting? Dead people don't talk...


----------



## GenericMind

Sleeves on women are the most disgusting of the disgusting.


----------



## lonewolf13

women should only wear short micro=mini skirts tbph


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


> Sleeves on women are the most disgusting of the disgusting.


That's like saying bewbies are gross. God damn it, you've failed at life...


----------



## GenericMind

This shit? Are you kidding me?



















I honestly can't think of a bigger turn-off. I'd rather fuck a fat chick or a bitch with crooked fugly teeth. I would never, ever, ever date someone with tattoos like that.


----------



## Larr_E

That girl is kinda cute BUT the ink makes her sexy. I'd do things to her I wouldn't do to a hooker...


----------



## Mr.Hankey

tattoos are hot id do him in a heartbeat


----------



## Apostacious




----------



## GenericMind

Mr.Hankey said:


> tattoos are hot id do him in a heartbeat



_I already did..._


----------



## Apostacious

GenericMind said:


> This shit? Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't think of a bigger turn-off. I'd rather fuck a fat chick or a bitch with crooked fugly teeth. I would never, ever, ever date someone with tattoos like that.



Those are man-tats baby, this is a woman-tat:






mmmmmm


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Apostacious

^ The first one kinda reminded me of Genesis P-Orridge (from Throbbing Gristle & Psychic T.V.), I have no idea why...






Yes, that was once a man at one time.


----------



## GenericMind

Apostacious said:


> Those are man-tats baby, this is a woman-tat:



Exactly. Lower back, small one on the upper back, tiny one on the wrist or ankle, etc. can all look feminine and sexy. Covering your arm like that makes you look like a trashy dyke lumberjack.


----------



## Apostacious

GenericMind said:


> Exactly. Lower back, small one on the upper back, tiny one on the wrist or ankle, etc. can all look feminine and sexy. Covering your arm like that makes you look like a trashy dyke lumberjack.



lol, ya, those are women that'd probably wanna fuck your ass with their enlarged clitoris.  T'would not be a fun night.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

GenericMind said:


> Exactly. Lower back, small one on the upper back, tiny one on the wrist or ankle, etc. can all look feminine and sexy. Covering your arm like that makes you look like a trashy dyke lumberjack.



Fuck yeah. Women are fucking stupid. They get all these tats because its a fad. Women will do anything for a fad. This one is permanent tho. Imagine these bitches when after theyve had a kid or two and theyre 40. Stretch marks going right through the tattoo. Trashy and gross.


----------



## slushy muddy water

im the faddest fadder that ever fadded a fad


----------



## GenericMind

I've seen your tattoos. They're not bad.


----------



## Lysis

I am in love with Hugh Laurie. I don't know why. He probably has saggy balls.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

GenericMind said:


> I've seen your tattoos. They're not bad.



Yeah Id have sex with her tattoos.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

this is one of the biggest areas I disagree with GM and I suppose you too Tallyman.  

chicks with sleeves/other large tattoos are super fuckin hot.  I've said it a million times before and I'll say it again.  

tattooed women = sexay


----------



## EbowTheLetter

^ real talk.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

that's right.  I'm from the skreets.


----------



## GenericMind

I guess it just boils down to what you find attractive. I like my women to be feminine, and an arm covered in tattoos is one of the least feminine-looking things I can think of.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Well I don't mind the ink at all, but if she has a too thick beard and mustache, I might need some extra work to get it on.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

GenericMind said:


> I guess it just boils down to what you find attractive. I like my women to be feminine, and an arm covered in tattoos is one of the least feminine-looking things I can think of.








EXACARY!


----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


> I like my women to be feminine, and an arm covered in tattoos is one of the least feminine-looking things I can think of.


So Bea Arthur is fem without ink but with ink she's manly??? I do agree with "to each his own" but I just don't understand your point of view is all. Girls can have tatts and still be girly....


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

totally true, a lot of "rocker" type chicks are really REALLY girly, and also covered in tattoos.

but to each his own.  I'm sure there are things that GM likes that I don't think are attractive.


----------



## GenericMind

like ur mom


----------



## qwe

GenericMind said:


>


the first two would be attractive without the sleeves..

don't ruin your arms, i like them just fine as they are  (unless you're fat, in which case they're already ruined.)

"realtalk"


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Ink's just a different color from rest of the skin. Fucking racists.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

GenericMind said:


> like ur mom



HEYOOOO! i


----------



## kaywholed

stephen hawking


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Mother Teresa


----------



## Owl Eyed

kaywholed said:


> stephen cawking



oh?


----------



## DamagedLemon

Ben Lovett from Mumford & Sons, I want to do the most terrible things to him.


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

joe rogan?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Owl Eyed said:


>



You know he is really about as bald as a chihuahua's ballsack, right?


----------



## Owl Eyed

donkeyPUNCH said:


> joe rogan?


jeremy piven



TALLY 2.0 said:


> You know he is really about as bald as a chihuahua's ballsack, right?


yeah... but nothing a lot of alcolol and a dark room can't fix. or rogaine hair for men~!


----------



## Owl Eyed

just about the only asian that turns me on (besides DL of course). if only i could make him taller


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

joe rogaine?!


----------



## rincewindrocks




----------



## Lucy Noeno

Ke$ha seriously. I like that just got out of bed hasn't taken a shower in a week look. It worked for kate in lost. I'm not afraid of getting all thise diseases. what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger and it's fact I can't get sick.


----------



## polymath

I'm a kind of a pervert and when I jack off, I fantasize about fucking old ladies... I mentioned this to my psychiatrist last time when I saw her, and she had no idea whats causing it. Maybe an insecure childhood in an alcoholic, gambling-addicted family?

Didn't this lady play the role of M in James Bond Casino Royale?


----------



## Owl Eyed

polymath said:


> I'm a kind of a pervert and when I jack off, I fantasize about fucking old ladies... I mentioned this to my psychiatrist last time when I saw her, and she had no idea whats causing it. Maybe an insecure childhood in an alcoholic, gambling-addicted family?
> 
> Didn't this lady play the role of M in James Bond Casino Royale?



Judy Dench.

didnt she play M in more than 1 bond movie? she was also in the video games i remember (i used to punch or shoot her giglz)


----------



## polymath

Owl Eyed said:


> she was also in the video games i remember (i used to punch or shoot her giglz)



I'm sorry if my English sounds bizarre... I'm from Finland.


----------



## Methadone84

You cant get any better im sorry


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Lucy Noeno

rebecca black has gotta be half something becuase white girlz don't look like that. I'm guessing puerto rican or cuban.


----------



## phenethylo J

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Serious

Mila Kunis.


----------



## gloeek

conor oberst duh


----------



## gloeek

oh or seth rogen


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

*???*


----------



## TALLY 2.0

rincewindrocks said:


>



I heard she likes stocky funny bald men.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Lucy Noeno said:


> rebecca black has gotta be half something becuase white girlz don't look like that. I'm guessing puerto rican or cuban.



Im thinkin she is part Indian...like red dot Indian.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Thou shalt not fap.


----------



## Owl Eyed

donkeyPUNCH said:


> *???*



well he lieks to do some drogs and his ink isn't too bad........


_perhaps..._


----------



## xstayfadedx

Owl Eyed said:


> stayfag ur taste in men with ink is horrid.
> 
> like a turks turd upon the eyes.



Thanks for the memo bro.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

...but is there a sequel?


----------



## xstayfadedx

Mr.Hankey said:


> ...but is there a sequel?



Win.


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

*Natalie Martinez*

Natalie Martinez  i just seen her not to long ago and thought she was pretty hot 
she was on that deathrace movie... and a series called detroit 187


----------



## Mr.Hankey

@poster in the end of the last page

Cool story, sis. What did I win?


----------



## coelophysis

For some reason, Lindsay Lohan


----------



## SkagKush

that first pic is hot....


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Laika said:


> For some reason, Lindsay Lohan



I don't see why not! 3some with Britney's Pierced. Pussy.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Mr.Hankey said:


> @poster in the end of the last page
> 
> Cool story, sis. What did I win?



A sequel.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

xstayfadedx said:


> A sequel.



Win.


*NSFW*: 




Hi5!


----------



## Methadone84




----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Methadone84




----------



## Owl Eyed

xstayfadedx said:


> A sequel.



youre a celebrity around here. like the michael vicks/terri schiavo kind of celebrity.

i guess i wanna hit dat too with a truck


----------



## Owl Eyed

xstayfadedx said:


> Cool story bro, did you really think I was interested?



youre confirming your interest by responding to me.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Radeo suicide even though she's really not a celebrity....kind of.


----------



## chinky

vanessa hudgens..the chick ^ is hot too so is the first chick on the page


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ tru zat! mmmmyes.
also
salma. fakn. hayek.


----------



## D's

Amanda Bynes





omfg i've wanted to bang her ever since i saw her on the "All That" show






dudeee shes like so hawt!


also
Larisa Oleynik


shes omgomg


----------



## jpgrdnr

Helen Mirren


----------



## Larr_E

You're joking about Helen Mirren but she really is pretty for an older lady. Not hot but pretty...


----------



## rincewindrocks

TALLY 2.0 said:


> I heard she likes stocky funny bald men.



well guess im shit outta luck then


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## rincewindrocks

oh, doncha know? shes a good girl 8)


----------



## Mariposa

GTFO with that Sarah nonsense, Chief.  It would be like throwing a hot dog down a hallway.

I will go with Elizabeth Hurley.  Now that she is getting a divorce, I can without ruining my style.  I want her to talk dirty to me in her accent, feed me pineapples, and be my FWB forever.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I guess I can become a celebrity soon and then bang you when I feed you pineapples.  You will soon forget about that other chick


----------



## Mariposa

xstayfadedx said:


> I guess I can become a celebrity soon and then bang you when I feed you pineapples.  You will soon forget about that other chick



Once you turn 18.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Which will be in 5 months.... Exactly.


----------



## kaywholed

Mariposa said:


> Once you turn 18.



I am 18 and famous too.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...p-star-takes-the-stage-as-a-3-d-hologram.html






I tap that shit in a minute.


----------



## kaywholed

Lucy Noeno said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...p-star-takes-the-stage-as-a-3-d-hologram.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tap that shit in a minute.



and thats why you will forever be a virgin loser.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

oh hurr


----------



## xstayfadedx

kaywholed said:


> and thats why you will forever be a virgin loser.



loooooooooool


----------



## Lucy Noeno

talk shit all you want but the lack of a dimension cannot keep us apart forever.


----------



## lonewolf13

here you go budddyyyy


----------



## Lucy Noeno

lol bodypillows that shit is pathetic.


----------



## lonewolf13

fuck YOU   see if i do anything nice for you again asshole.


----------



## China Rider

win mcmurry from the golf channel 






lots of sexy bitches on the LPGA tour, but i don't have a clue what their names are, but i'd fuck them for the sole purpose of re-creation


----------



## xstayfadedx

Travis Stork from the tv show the doctors.  I'd let him examine me any day.


----------



## bagochina

i wouldn't mind fucking the whole band, warpaint.
at the same time.


----------



## lonewolf13

holy shit look at the beak on that one


----------



## bagochina

i wouldnt doubt if she was one of those girls that are like, cum all over my face.
those chicks are the best.


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## welshmick

DAISY LOWE


----------



## Bojangles69

myth busters chick. She always wears the tightest shirts she possibly can and one of these days I'm just gonna jump on my screen and motorboat it till it shatters.

Oh and the "my life as liz" girl. I fucking love redheads.






omg the pigtails






hottest face I've ever seen before, fucking ace.


----------



## Wordswords

Sarah Roemer


----------



## DOB

too many...


----------



## trainwreckmolly

i want this bitch to have my babies.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

lonewolf13 said:


> holy shit look at the beak on that one



She could smell a fart on Mars with that schnozz.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Owl Eyed said:


> at the moment? cory nastazio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes probably a freak in da sheetz~



i love this guy.
the fact that he's a bmxer makes me wub him more.

must not fall into that trap this summer must not fall into that trap this summer..


----------



## Owl Eyed

he can run tricks on my body all day long


----------



## Mr.Hankey

What tricks were you thinking? Seat grab, tailwhip, barspin...?


----------



## Owl Eyed

he can ollie on my dick all day long


----------



## Mr.Hankey

and after you can owlie him back


----------



## Owl Eyed

aw u so clever


----------



## chinky

what celeb over the age of 50?


----------



## chinky

imma go with christie brinkley who is 57






or jennifer tilly who is 52








the older the berry the sweeter the juice..at least thats what ive heard


----------



## Wordswords




----------



## Mr.Hankey

Mrs. Parker. 
She 46.


----------



## Dtergent

Yes


----------



## Owl Eyed

wat why


----------



## Dtergent

His voice soothes me, like comforting childhood memories of watching Ernest Goes to Jail on a schoolday.


----------



## StaySedated

GenericMind said:


> This shit? Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't think of a bigger turn-off. I'd rather fuck a fat chick or a bitch with crooked fugly teeth. I would never, ever, ever date someone with tattoos like that.



all of those chicks look like tramps imo. sleaves on a chick look terrible.


----------



## StaySedated

*FUCK YEAH!!!*


----------



## Bojangles69

ohhh noooss someone dropped the beiber on us.

let me go kill myself now, thank you.


----------



## qwe

Lucy Noeno said:


> rebecca black has gotta be half something becuase white girlz don't look like that. I'm guessing puerto rican or cuban.


spray-on-tanic


----------



## melange

I love bitches with tats


----------



## gloeek

sexiest man alive. hands down. mmmmm


----------



## lonewolf13

indira varma


----------



## Wordswords

^nice






Padma Lakshmi


----------



## Wordswords




----------



## chinky

is salena gomez 18?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^who care. Ive been wanting to stuff her pussy for years now.


----------



## chinky

for real..shes way hotter then miley

you cant forget about miranda cosgrove


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^who?

also, whoever said sleeves look shitty on girls to be slapped in the face with a giant dildo...then assraped with it


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Mexican and Italian I bet she's a mouthy bitch.


----------



## euphoria

either, both, or together. aint no matter to me.


----------



## We are all ONE

firefighter said:


> .



her


----------



## Lysis

firefighter said:


> either, both, or together. aint no matter to me.



I love that chick. Not sure why, but if I were gay or bi, she'd be tops on my list.


----------



## Methadone84

damn, i remember having wet dreams over her


----------



## Methadone84

sunburnt or not sunburnt does it matter?


----------



## Apostacious

omg its michael jordan


----------



## DexterMeth

That's racist  tbh

Kim Kardashian is an umpa lumpa


----------



## Methadone84

ive always had a thing for Brittany Murphy


----------



## bagochina

i had a thing for natalie portman but than she grew up.   :D


----------



## Methadone84

WTF Brittany Murphy died!!!


----------



## bagochina

yup OD. no doubt about that one than her husband OD like a month later.


----------



## Methadone84

man i feel like crying. I had a plan to marry her like 5 years ago


----------



## Methadone84

bagochina said:


> i had a thing for natalie portman but than she grew up.   :D



oh yeah i had a thing for Dakota Fanning but then she grew up


----------



## bagochina

winnie cooper too, man those pigtails.  she woulda got it good.


----------



## Methadone84

bagochina said:


> winnie cooper too, man those pigtails.  she woulda got it good.



oh damn ive been looking for that girl. Shes the one who took her bathing suit off in that one movie


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## Methadone84

Methadone84 said:


> oh damn ive been looking for that girl. Shes the one who took her bathing suit off in that one movie



fuck. ive got the wrong person dont i?


----------



## Methadone84

this is the girl im talking about


----------



## Methadone84

phoebe cates or whatever her name is


----------



## Apostacious

DexterMeth said:


> That's racist  tbh



SENSE OF HUMOR MOTHER FUCKER!  Do YOU HAVE IT?!


----------



## lonewolf13

i  you walt disney


----------



## DexterMeth

Dennis Kucinich's wife


----------



## Methadone84

Guitarist for Electric Wizard


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## DexterMeth

Methadone84 said:


> Guitarist for Electric Wizard



Damn, she looks like some chick I used to run with that killed herself.  Same look in the eyes too.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Why are you guys posting ugly women in my thread?


----------



## Methadone84

lonewolf13 said:


> i  you walt disney



Walt disney has great prospects


----------



## Owl Eyed

xstayfadedx said:


> Why are you guys posting ugly women in my thread?



youre an ugly woman posting in this thread.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Owl Eyed said:


> youre an ugly woman posting in this thread.



shut up, you're pretty ugly for an asian, really you're.


----------



## Owl Eyed

you're just ugly in general.

*lol*


----------



## Methadone84

enough of this nonsense


----------



## xstayfadedx

owl eyed said:


> you're just ugly in general.
> 
> *lol*



*cool story bro!*


----------



## Owl Eyed

not really, it's rather unfortunate. with a personality as bland and one dimensional yours, i would've expected you to be (at the very least) decent looking.


----------



## Methadone84

Back on topic


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Methadone84 said:


> Back on topic



LOL I thought that was Rebecca Black for a minute. Id like to get down with her on friday.


----------



## bagochina

get in line tally, i already got dibs on her this friday.
party in the playground!!!


----------



## Methadone84

TALLY 2.0 said:


> LOL I thought that was Rebecca Black for a minute. Id like to get down with her on friday.



maybe a better picture


----------



## Owl Eyed

bernardo velasco


----------



## Bill

First girl I ever fapped to iirc


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Tiffani Amber Thiessen is a goddess.


----------



## melange

90210 niggggas


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I started watching that show cause she was on...and as like a 12-13 year old kid, I was rewarded, because she played a slutty evil girl.


----------



## melange




----------



## lonewolf13

chipmunk cheeked bitch


----------



## Bill

You shut your native american whore mouth when you're talking about kelly kapowski like that!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

lonewolf13 said:


> chipmunk cheeked bitch



Chief acts like he'd turn Kelly Kapowski down.  lol.


----------



## lonewolf13

i liked the chick from  Showgirls. she flashed her snatch n shit


----------



## EbowTheLetter

One of the many reasons I like Childish Gambino is because he drops a reference to the episode where Jessie gets addicted to caffeine pills lol


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm so glad that the chicks i dug in teh 80's grew up and showed their goodies:
alyssa milano, tiffany, debbie gibson, madonna, saved by the bell, 


fuckyea.jpg


----------



## DexterMeth

lonewolf13 said:


> i'm so glad that the chicks i dug in teh 80's grew up and showed their goodies:
> *alyssa milano*, tiffany, debbie gibson, madonna, saved by the bell,
> 
> 
> fuckyea.jpg



yum


----------



## Incunabula

Bojangles69 said:


> myth busters chick. She always wears the tightest shirts she possibly can and one of these days I'm just gonna jump on my screen and motorboat it till it shatters.
> 
> Oh and the "my life as liz" girl. I fucking love redheads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg the pigtails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hottest face I've ever seen before, fucking ace.


OMG, yes, I TOTALLY agree......


----------



## maxalfie

One celebrity I would love to shag is Cheryl Cole,what an absolute beauty she is. I have never seen a face so perfect before. 
In keeping with racial equality I would also love to do Beyonce as well. What a babe and the way she moves you just know she has got to be a real goer in the sack.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I'll say it again 1 dimension cannot seperate us forever. and shes in the new toyota commercials so she made it big.

And is saying you wanna fuck a cartoon character/virtual japanese pop star that's actually for real even though just a cartoon character, she drives a corrolla lol. Any less nerdy and delusional than posting all these pictures of pussy you are never gonna get? 

suck my dick.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lucy Noeno said:


> she drives a corrolla



can't argue against that logic.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Celebrity I'd bang - let me see...

Kelis or Pink...Shit, Christina Aguilera definitely - she got all kinds of piercings and amazing singer - bet she is a mistress between the sheets (and against a wall etc) - fuck rawr


----------



## DexterMeth

She is definitely a kinky fucking slut.


----------



## lonewolf13

the kind you don't take home to mutha!!!!!


----------



## DexterMeth

I wouldn't want to.  Cum dumpsters belong off my bed once they get cum on them.  lol.


----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## slortaone

heil gillard!


----------



## Keaton

These are the celebrities I would make sweet love to:


----------



## xstayfadedx

J.J Peters from Deez Nuts


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## slushy muddy water

kesha is fucking hawt.






it's mainly the charisma but she has a weird face, long nose, and bitchin stems which are relevant to my interests 



russel brand 
preferably the aldous snow version 






that caveman could russel my brand any day 
and he's the only living thing id forgive for wearing skinny jeans 
id actually demand it on account of his character


----------



## melange




----------



## DexterMeth

Kenickie said:


>



Gina Gershon.  Yep.


----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## lostNfound

Lucy Noeno said:


> I'll say it again 1 dimension cannot seperate us forever. and shes in the new toyota commercials so she made it big.
> 
> And is saying you wanna fuck a cartoon character/virtual japanese pop star that's actually for real even though just a cartoon character, *she drives a corrolla* lol. Any less nerdy and delusional than posting all these pictures of pussy you are never gonna get?
> 
> suck my dick.





DexterMeth said:


> can't argue against that logic.




God I lol'd 

thxfortehlulz


----------



## guineaPig

Lucy Noeno said:


> I'll say it again 1 dimension cannot seperate us forever. and shes in the new toyota commercials so she made it big.
> 
> And is saying you wanna fuck a cartoon character/virtual japanese pop star that's actually for real even though just a cartoon character, she drives a corrolla lol. Any less nerdy and delusional than posting all these pictures of pussy you are never gonna get?
> 
> suck my dick.


fucking moe shit. 






_Keaton said:


> These are the celebrities I would make sweet love to:


i feel like you and i are going to get along well based on this, and your post in the desktop thread.
emma = pure win


----------



## Lucy Noeno

LNF: You gotta start somewhere. Soon she'll be driving a supra and learn how to drift since she's the spokeswoman of Toyota. her other car would be a lexus. 

gP: you can never understand the power of moe. I'd fuck revy too if I wouldn't get my dick ripped off, my arms and legs broken and a 9mm bullet through the head.


----------



## Extra time

melange said:


>



I'd hit it


----------



## Raz

Lucy Noeno said:


>


Is that....is that some kind of magical shallot?  

The Rock.  Vin Diesel is still hot.  Any and all combinations of UFC fighters.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Owl Eyed said:


> bernardo velasco



we are interested in the same type of guys i see


----------



## DexterMeth

Fucking a celebrity would be such a let down


----------



## marissaaaaaa

no way i'd ride some of them into the sunset.


----------



## DexterMeth

So would I...to like 5 hundred million other humans.


----------



## Owl Eyed

marissaaaaaa said:


> we are interested in the same type of guys i see



(some/most) spaniards and israelis have such an exotic look.
id tap.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Erina Manno




















Just kidding... she's only 20.


----------



## bagochina

20 years old doesnt matter.  prime age.  ya know?


----------



## DexterMeth

No shit.  20 is plent acceptable..so is 18.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Blue_Phlame said:


> Erina Manno
> 
> Just kidding... she's only 20.



Yeah, way too old. But still in quite good shape for her age.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

DexterMeth said:


> No shit.  20 is plent acceptable..so is 16 in some states.



F1x0r3d


----------



## Mr.Hankey

see you in central africa


----------



## Kenickie

Mr.Hankey said:


> see you in yemen



*fixed*


----------



## papa

Stevie Nicks...







damn...


----------



## J. G. Wentworth

I can't believe there is a chart.

FYI:  Did you know that there is a US federal law that in effect says if you are a US citizen and go to another country and bang chicks that would be underage in the U.S., they can charge you with sex with a minor upon your return?


----------



## Kenickie

J. G. Wentworth said:


> I can't believe there is a chart.
> 
> FYI:  Did you know that there is a US federal law that in effect says if you are a US citizen and go to another country and bang chicks that would be underage in the U.S., they can charge you with sex with a minor upon your return?



I have a really hard time believing that it is enforced/easy to prove, because otherwise there would basically be a tube from every plane landing from Thailand straight to the nearest jail. 

eta: the DOJ FAQ on the matter says if you travel, not intending to fuck minors, and have a _commercial_ sexual act with a minor, you can beat the rap by saying you assumed they were over the age of 18 because it was a _commercial_ sex act.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

another reason to go to japan. I am not afriad of radiation. I live in a state that got nuked 40 fucking times.


----------



## claire22

J. G. Wentworth said:


> I can't believe there is a chart.
> 
> FYI:  Did you know that there is a US federal law that in effect says if you are a US citizen and go to another country and bang chicks that would be underage in the U.S., they can charge you with sex with a minor upon your return?



What? That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## J. G. Wentworth

^ I think this is the one.  The PROTECT ACT.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PROTECT_Act_of_2003


----------



## xstayfadedx

Nicholas Hoult I loved him in Skins UK


----------



## Keaton

Emma Pearson.


----------



## whataboutheforests

alexa chung


----------



## lonewolf13

all the chicks from the Vampire Diaries


----------



## xstayfadedx

*Lil Debbie:*





*Kreayshawn, ain't fuckin the middle bitch and then Lil Debbie again:*


----------



## mikemikenj

Bisexualness, so females: Mila Kunis, and Zooey Deschanel as of recently.
and males: Hunter Parish and Ryan Kwanten. YES sir.


----------



## bagochina

i just noticed the 16 yr old age limit kinda looks like a goofy smiley face [eastern us]


----------



## Arnold

Olson twins


----------



## lonewolf13

Arnold said:


> Olson twins


----------



## Arnold

Some people are into freaks


----------



## welshmick




----------



## TheLoveBandit

Drew Barrymore.  She reminds me of my nympho gf from years back, but with bigger tits.  She can pull of just about any look she wants, and always seems to me to retain her loving soul.  I would prefer her without the inkwork, tbh.


----------



## I Eat Pho

Meghan Fox is  FOX!!


----------



## claire22

Dr Chris the Bondi Vet. Drool.


----------



## ChickenScratch

brody dalle


----------



## lonewolf13

^ oh yeah. i think i mentioned her somewhere way back.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Heinrich Himmler


----------



## n3wt

Been watching a lot of Shameless recently sooo...





Laura Wiggins





Emmy Rossum

I've always thought LIGHTS was pretty sexy.





Zhang Ziyi is sexy in a tiny asian sort of way.





I could do this all day. I dig gurlz.


----------



## modern buddha

Lindsay Lohan. For being an idiot.


----------



## lonewolf13

that chick from that one show........ yeah . she's pretty hot


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^I wonder if she knows That Guy?


----------



## I Eat Pho

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Heinrich Himmler



Hahahaha.. gold


----------



## maxalfie

Would have  to be Cheryl Cole for me, such a beautiful face. Bit small in the boob dept but willing to overlook that as she is so good looking.


----------



## Owl Eyed

tom hardy




















*mmmmmm**


----------



## Bill

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Heinrich Himmler



I'm more of a Reinhard Heydrich kinda fellow myself


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Yeah, but Himmler had a nicer ass.


----------



## Bill

That's high treason, we all know Göring had the nicest ass
I'm reporting you to the Gestapo

Juden liebevolle Schurke


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Bill said:


> That's high treason, we all know Göring had the nicest ass
> I'm reporting you to the Gestapo
> 
> Juden liebevolle Schurke



LOL Nigga I am the Gestapo!!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

n3wt said:


> I've always thought LIGHTS was pretty sexy.



who is this


----------



## Bill

TALLY 2.0 said:


> LOL Nigga I am the Gestapo!!



HALT HAMMERZEIT


----------



## TALLY 2.0

LMAO Bill you are 2 legit 2 quit!


----------



## melange

rose byrne






monica keena






claire forlani


----------



## n3wt

marissaaaaaa said:


> who is this



LIGHTS is a synthpop artist from Toronto.  She's pretty famous...but you know...famous in Canada.  

She actually used to live at my house (before I moved in.) We still get her junk mail, it's odd, some of it is addressed to LIGHTS and some to "Valerie Poxleitner."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LIGHTS


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Celebrities are over rated, I would take an average girl who doesn't dress up or wear make up with a glowing personality over a fake stuck up rich bitch any day.


----------



## lonewolf13

That-Strange-Guy said:


> Celebrities are over rated, I would take an average girl who doesn't dress up or wear make up with a glowing personality over an over confident stuck up rich person any day.



i'd fucka famous bitch to say i fucked her. tbph


----------



## xstayfadedx

That-Strange-Guy said:


> Celebrities are over rated, I would take an average girl who doesn't dress up or wear make up with a glowing personality over a fake stuck up rich bitch any day.



I know but most people have a celeb they want to fuck.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I _finally_ read this thread and I gotta say that *Owl* as superb taste in men.


----------



## Noodle

Owl Eyed said:


> adam levine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... giglz *^___^*



*Wow!*

nice ink, and ummmm stuff


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Adam Levine is a fucking bitch nigga.

I think its funny how he got all those tattoos like he is supposed to be sum sort of bad ass now or something. No matter what he does he will always be that pussy from Maroon 5.


----------



## Noodle

I don't even know who he is.

I know more about Sherman tanks being outfitted with hedge choppers in WWII.


----------



## EU4RIK

Blake lively, theres something about her thats just so sexy


----------



## Owl Eyed

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I _finally_ read this thread and I gotta say that *Owl* as superb taste in men.



oh u.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Noodle said:


> I don't even know who he is.
> 
> I know more about Sherman tanks being outfitted with hedge choppers in WWII.



I wasnt saying that his bitchassness in any way effects you. Youre cool. He is a douche.


----------



## vacathizzle




----------



## scubagirl200

joseph gordon-levitt









oh and


----------



## lonewolf13

she is ridicoulisly hott and she hasn't done any nudes


----------



## Asclepius

Stephen Collins


----------



## euphoria

yes please.


----------



## MzFluffy

scubagirl200 said:


> joseph gordon-levitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and








I sat next to him on a plane. JGL.. He is one of the most awesome guys i've ever had a 3 hour conversation with. We text eachother hahaha but have never hung out since the plane ride. Cool dude none the less.


----------



## scubagirl200

OMGGGGGG  he is sooo adorable. nomz


----------



## melange

that's cool fluffy - cool because he was in inception, and that's like my favorite movie ever


----------



## lonewolf13

now i wish i was a porn star


----------



## Owl Eyed

i can turn you into a star lonewolf


----------



## lonewolf13

lol i  wonder if there's like a fetish for older native american pornstars.


----------



## Owl Eyed

i know i just posted tom hardy before, but i am infatuated with this man at this moment.

adskgjadsklfajsdfklasjdf





















and taeyang


----------



## Noodle

damn boy

who dat in the last pic

( ? )


----------



## stitches900




----------



## Owl Eyed

Noodle said:


> damn boy
> 
> who dat in the last pic
> 
> ( ? )



taeyang, the same guy as all those other pictures (except tom hardy, wat a drEeeaMbOat~)
seeee
















he can dance too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnUEC_z-ops

and sing, somewhat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIt6KCwlFPw


----------



## lonewolf13

the girls from the Vampire Diaries.






and her too:


----------



## hazed420

Jennifer Tilly, She knows how to party & gamble.

Shes got curves, shes mature and i bet shes a beast in the sack


----------



## Wordswords

that kinda looks like nekointheclouds to the far left with the blue coat and yellow headband


----------



## Methadone84




----------



## xstayfadedx

no that's just sick


----------



## Methadone84

xstayfadedx said:


> no that's just sick



she is hot


----------



## Methadone84

i cant believe she did that shit though. She looks so innocent. She deserved to be in jail for life


----------



## Owl Eyed

dylan bruno is cute in the anarachists cookbook.
:D


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## lonewolf13

she's on the show Falling Skies


----------



## EbowTheLetter

After seeing Horrible Bosses last night, Jennifer Aniston.  Hot DAMN, the dirty things she says in that movie!


----------



## ChronicHD




----------



## Pharcyde

i agree katy perry also


----------



## ChronicHD




----------



## bagochina




----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## yay.

Mikel Jollett.
Maybe because he reminds me of my boyfriend. 
But dammit. That voice. Those dimples. That smile. 
*swoon*


----------



## lonewolf13

loved her on EscandaloTv  ... miss her upskirts


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah she's pretty hottt too


----------



## Owl Eyed

gael garcia bernal










cam gigandet










ian somerhalder










david gandy










danny dyer










that is all


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## chinky

kate upton is # 1 right now












sara underwood # 2





megan massacre #3





kreayshawn can get thrown in there too...to fill out my one big room full of bad bitches


----------



## Rogue Robot

Christian Bale; in the ass with a strap on.


----------



## lonewolf13

any and all Disney bitches


----------



## PurpleLibra

In order:

1. Enrique Iglesias
2. That Jacob dude from the Twilight movies I refuse to watch
3. Tommy Lee (He has a big dick)
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jack Nicholson (Just so I can say I did)


The list changes a lot. My masturbation subject is subject to change.


----------



## CII~360

Ummm.
danny dyer, danny DYER, DANNY DYER, AND *DANNY DYER!*


----------



## lonewolf13

joanne kelly, i like her on warehouse13





maine murray, her too


----------



## guineaPig

casey anthony counts as a celebrity right?


----------



## lonewolf13

lol


----------



## guineaPig

no jokes, i will find a way to make this happen.
i should see about writing her in jail. kick this whole courtship off early.






edit: holy shit, she's out of jail.
schwing.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I hate people who have two first names for their first and last name. Casey Anthony. Get a real last name, bitch.


----------



## guineaPig

it's actually kind of shitty that she's out of jail.
be hard as hell to find a way to contact her now.

we knew where she was when in jail.
oh well. i'm not above doing a bit of searching on teh googlz


----------



## Methadone84

i already posted casey anthony. Shes hot. I just cant believe what she did.


----------



## guineaPig

she was proven innocent by a jury of her peers, faggot.
you don't question the justice system.  that is not your place to do.


----------



## belarki




----------



## fengtau

MzFluffy


----------



## chinky

fengtau said:


> MzFluffy



qft

cant forget our other bl celebs....aep, cotb claire and marissa


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Olivia Munn...she has yet to reveal herself and god damnit, she better before she gets old or some shit!


----------



## guineaPig

fengtau said:


> MzFluffy


dude, have you seen her porn?
someone else came up with this quote, but i'm re-using it, "she needs to learn how to fuck"
that's all that can be said.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

guineaPig said:


> dude, have you seen her porn?
> someone else came up with this quote, but i'm re-using it, "she needs to learn how to fuck"
> that's all that can be said.



Dude I saw some of her new shit and she has stepped her game up by leaps and bounds. She gave me chubbz.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^ I have not, where is it located?


----------



## welshmick

*NSFW*:


----------



## guineaPig

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> ^ I have not, where is it located?


just search "alexis grace"


----------



## claire22

wtf welshmick.


----------



## Owl Eyed

EwwwwwW


----------



## euphoria

EbowTheLetter said:


> After seeing Horrible Bosses last night, Jennifer Aniston.  Hot DAMN, the dirty things she says in that movie!



seconded.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'd like to fist her , jsut to piss off the justin beiber cunt


----------



## DexterMeth

guineaPig said:


> no jokes, i will find a way to make this happen.
> i should see about writing her in jail. kick this whole courtship off early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: holy shit, she's out of jail.
> schwing.



She'd so be worth it...even if she bashed your head in with a hammer when you came.  
ITT: she's on the run right now...catch her if you can


----------



## Methadone84

fuckin jennifer lopez. daym


----------



## Keaton

lonewolf13 said:


> i'd like to fist her , jsut to piss off the justin beiber cunt



Mmmm yes. 





Eliza Dushku

Susan Coffey

Alessandra Torresani


----------



## Keaton

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> ^ I have not, where is it located?


Here


----------



## welshmick




----------



## PurpleLibra

guineaPig said:


> casey anthony counts as a celebrity right?




Does media star count as a celebrity? If so, then Larry Flynt (one of my personal heroes... see The People vs. Larry Flynt) offered her a cool half a million dollars to pose nude for Hustler:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/larry-flynt/larry-flynt-casey-anthony-hustler_b_917576.html


----------



## Transcendence

would I attain legendary status if I fuck Casey Anthony in the ear? I have the opportunity so please advise


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

why would i want to hang a celery ??




NSFW : HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## PurpleLibra

Transcendence said:


> would I attain legendary status if I fuck Casey Anthony in the ear? I have the opportunity so please advise




Oddly enough, I'm intrigued. Even the Big Daddy of Paparazzi, TMZ, cannot find her. 

Unless of course you have just her ear..... If THAT is the case, then I can pretty much assure you legendary status if you fuck it. Of course, you'll have to record it and post it on here.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

purple libia has spoken,

 the vagina monolog shall prevail


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

n wtf is a libra ?

a bibra would be a bra attrated to men boobs as much as women tits but
li ? like specially fitted to rebecca bra ?


----------



## DamagedLemon

I don't want to bang any celebrity, they would just break my already fragile heart into a thousand pieces.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

bang bang you r dead
hole in your head


sp


----------



## PurpleLibra

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> purple libia has spoken,
> 
> the vagina monolog shall prevail




Hee! Purple Libia! That's definitely a first. I reckon it's a purple country in the Middle East. The first time I read your post I read it as Purple LABIA. And then I shot my drink out my nose. Cocktail? Meet monitor. 





ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> n wtf is a libra ?
> 
> a bibra would be a bra attrated to men boobs as much as women tits but
> li ? like specially fitted to rebecca bra ?



Actually, it's just my astrological sign. I USUALLY just go by just "Libra", but that was already taken, Goddammit, so I stuck Purple in front of it because I couldn't think of anything else. I WISH it was as interesting as what you described above. I think.... 

Meh... I'll answer to just about anything. My BFF calls me Bah. That's short for bitch ass ho. She's a really good friend. 

And I ain't even attempting to decipher wtf YOUR name is all about.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

labia is what i meant, i just failed it i guess
but just put some stiletto n ill spank your ass


----------



## PurpleLibra

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> labia is what i meant, i just failed it i guess
> but just put some stiletto n ill spank your ass



LMAO! You're a perv. Somehow I knew you meant Labia. 

My stilettos are staying firmly planted on the ground. Until someone pays me enough money to move them elsewhere.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

*NSFW*: 



all of them!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Amy Winehouse


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^she's no longer available though


----------



## lonewolf13

her corpse is


----------



## euphoria

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## TALLY 2.0

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> Amy Winehouse


 
...moar like necrodanslarbretbar


----------



## Methadone84

firefighter said:


> Michelle Rodriguez



Agree.


----------



## lonewolf13

firefighter said:


> Michelle Rodriguez


 


Methadone84 said:


> Agree.



you bitches is krazzzyyyy     looks like she got hit w/ the ugly stick too many times in school


----------



## melange

erin andrews


----------



## welshmick




----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## Methadone84

who is that reese witherspoon?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Methadone84 said:


> who is that reese witherspoon?



i should cut your fucking dick off and feed it to you right now.


----------



## welshmick

Hayley Mills  had a thing about her since I was 6.

Saw her in 'Whistle down the Wind'


----------



## chinky

kate upton is still number 1


----------



## welshmick

*NSFW*:


----------



## theartofwar

jessica alba - paris hilton - anne hathaway


----------



## Methadone84

theartofwar said:


> jessica alba - paris hilton - anne hathaway



pics or ur lieing


----------



## silvercrimson

edward norton


----------



## Methadone84




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## DoseYouAll

Amy Winehouse. I  want to do her in the  ash.


----------



## DoseYouAll

guineaPig said:


> she was proven innocent by a jury of her peers, faggot.
> you don't question the justice system.  that is not your place to do.



  Not guilty is a long way from Innocent. Totally not the same thing, everybody knows that she either murdered the kid or covered up an accident by hiding the body.


----------



## Methadone84




----------



## lonewolf13

^ nice.

blake lively


----------



## debaser

Rashida Jones:


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

my dream man.

also:






aziz ansari.


----------



## lonewolf13

is that atri?


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

huh?


----------



## papa

looks more like Ryan imho


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Ceramic_Cat said:


> aziz ansari.


Aziz! LIGHT~!


----------



## soundsystem00

heather graham


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

saw anne hathaway on conan the other night. DO WANT


----------



## soundsystem00

^ yeah I like her too. I like on Get Smart when she was wearing that dress and flashed her leg.


----------



## China Rider

julia louis-dreyfus and gilda radnor circa 1977


----------



## Pindar

*NSFW*: 












By the way, the cup she's holdin...her piss


----------



## Incunabula

Who is she? she´s hot.


----------



## Pindar

Sasha Grey


----------



## Cat-N-Da-Hat




----------



## D's

i duno if shes a celebrity or not, but my hair stylist is fuckin hot,and i want her!! now!


----------



## papa

hair stylist?...


----------



## D's

yeah papa, u know the sexy ass blondes that are to stoopid to go into nursing school so they get a trade in hair cutting.
my kind of lady


----------



## papa

lol...okay then..


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Rosie O'Donnell. That dyke bitch is mine fellas.


----------



## lonewolf13

Viva Bianca and the rest of the Spartacus Women. espcially Jamie Murray


----------



## DexterMeth

All the hot ones


----------



## soundsystem00

luv u too, cupcake


----------



## Bardeaux

Scarlet Johansson imo


----------



## Brian242

Angelina Jolie!!!! Think of those lips giving you a blowjob!!!


----------



## JB

Brian242 said:


> Angelina Jolie!!!! Think of those lips giving you a blowjob!!!


Really don't get the attraction to her. Maybe 15 years ago.


----------



## soundsystem00

^ her lips would slit open and get botox all over your cock


----------



## DexterMeth

the hot ones


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## D n A

Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## soundsystem00

D n A


----------



## We are all ONE

what state is the town of six feet underground


----------



## lonewolf13

boston. pound for pound another win for the hometown.


----------



## D n A

vancouver BC


----------



## We are all ONE

ah
shallow sense of humour now makes science

u bitches r pretty hawt tho


----------



## lonewolf13

We are all ONE said:


>



ok, whatever. 8)


----------



## Blue_Phlame

lonewolf13 said:


>


oh fuck yeah! Is that a real pic?


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah, i just wished that bitch gwen would get out of the way, the dude behind her is hottttttt


----------



## Blue_Phlame

The dude's already got his hand in the prime position to give a hand job.


----------



## lonewolf13

he's got owlie's stamp of approval


----------



## Blue_Phlame

LOL, I just noticed there's a cock in that pic. now I know it's fake


----------



## Owl Eyed

lonewolf13 said:


> he's got owlie's stamp of approval



i did no such thing


----------



## soundsystem00

whoa i just now noticed that cock


----------



## captainballs

I want Nicki Minaj to show me what it do.


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## soundsystem00

I love chocolate!


----------



## DexterMeth

bill and D's ....gtf in TC now


----------



## chinky

theres no way that pic of gwen is real

does anyone get HDNET??

well on HDNET theres a show called Deadline! and its hosted by katie daryl..,not only is she hot but she seems like one of the coolest chicks in the world 











and i cant forget sarah hyland for being a poor mans mila kunis


----------



## xstayfadedx

Danny Worsnop from Asking Alexandria..


----------



## lonewolf13

he looks like he likes cock


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'd still bang him if he was gay  which he is not.


----------



## xstayfadedx

*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

but do you think he'd bang you


----------



## lonewolf13

xstayfadedx said:


> *NSFW*:



_fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfafpafapfapfapfapfapfpafapfapfapfapfapfapfpafpafpapfpafpfpafapf_


----------



## xstayfadedx

Well raep is still an option.


----------



## lonewolf13

i like a lil sugga in my cream, if ya know what i mean. 


















































































































cuz i don't


----------



## Methadone84

amirite?


----------



## lonewolf13

itteh bitteh titteh peroxide commiteh does NOT approve. tbph


----------



## Methadone84

yeah but she was great in the movie


----------



## lonewolf13

who is she


----------



## xstayfadedx

Tony Perry from Pierce The Veil





And a mexican threesome with Tony Perry and Vic Fuentes


----------



## Methadone84

lonewolf13 said:


> who is she



girl next door


----------



## D n A

shannyn sossamon
i'd bang the shit out of her any day


----------



## The Rock Monster

Lindsay Lohan....


----------



## Keaton

Susan Coffey 
Not really a celebrity I suppose, but DOOOO WANNTTT


----------



## MikeOekiM

i fuckin love hayley williams


----------



## soundsystem00

Dna


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## soundsystem00

^ damn son


----------



## morpher001

^ hear hear


----------



## MikeOekiM

soundsystem00 said:


> ^ damn son


 
look at her eyes

i can look at her all day. if i could choose one girl it'd be her


----------



## gloeek

is that really hayley williams. i doubt it. but she is cute.


----------



## MikeOekiM

yes thats her she posted it on her twitter it was big like a year ago


----------



## euphoria

charlie day


----------



## xstayfadedx

Watching the Dew Tour and wanting to fuck Scotty Cranmer (the one in the front)


----------



## tender lamb shank

I wouldn't mind bending an ageing Prince Charles over the kitchen sink and giving him what for


----------



## The Rock Monster

wouldnt mind banging Mila Kunis


----------



## tender lamb shank

yeah I suppose I would let her suck me off, if she behaved herself


----------



## suburu

Jelena Ristic




Larissa Riquelme




Ukraine bond girl Olga Kurylenko





Should keep me happy until it falls off!!


----------



## The Rock Monster

^you have good taste, sir.


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## undead




----------



## euphoria

slushy is racist


----------



## Owl Eyed

euphoria said:


> charlie day



i would fuck his character in it's always sunny in philly.
and him too.


----------



## Pindar

The porn star Gauge, cause I have a fetish for girls who've participated in gangbangs and






 Kiera Knightly


----------



## Dtergent

donald draper, of course

i like the smell of pomade in the morning


----------



## Methadone84

Alicia Keys maybe best all time


----------



## welshmick




----------



## China Rider

i'd let molly shannon take me out to a fancy dinner

take her back to her place and have her dress up as mary catherine gallagher 

and have sex with her


----------



## maxalfie

I wouldn't mind a go with Katy Perry cos she has a pretty impressive chest on her. Just love big jugs.


----------



## China Rider

what does 'wouldn't mind' mean?


----------



## maxalfie

What do you think 'wouldn't mind' means?


----------



## China Rider

let's not clash cultures now


----------



## maxalfie

No clash intended but I thought it was obvious what it means. To clarify it means that 'I would like to'


----------



## China Rider

how you gonna do it?


----------



## maxalfie

Anyway she wants. But I think her husband might have something to say about it. But she must like English blokes so that's a start anyway.


----------



## China Rider

oh i thought we were talking about a man


----------



## maxalfie

I'm confused now, did you think Katy Perry was a man?


----------



## Keaton

I'd like to bust her myth....


----------



## welshmick




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Keaton said:


> I'd like to bust her myth....



me too man. me too


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh I am with you on Rhianna.
I bet she knows how to make a girl feel delicious.


----------



## Ceramic_Cat




----------



## lonewolf13

C-Cat, cuz she's legal and Iris is no longer here.


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

im not a celebrity


----------



## MikeOekiM

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Alison Brie


----------



## soundsystem00

Olivia Munn


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

when he is off the sauce


----------



## Erich Generic

Ashley judd


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut




----------



## Greenstar420

Jessica Alba needs loving  A night with her, sum E and a big soft bed sounds like heaven to me- lol


----------



## Ceramic_Cat




----------



## Belisarius

+1 for Christina Hendricks.  

Also, this one:


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Zooey Deschanel mmmmmmmmm


----------



## trainwreckmolly

lady gaga







mmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## lonewolf13

^ i think you need glasses


----------



## welshmick

Polly off the Gadget Show/UK


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

tooo cuuuteee


----------



## soundsystem00

anna fucking farris


----------



## nekointheclouds




----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Methadone84

hawt who is it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

MzFluffy...mmm


----------



## D n A

hawt damn


----------



## Bardeaux

We are all ONE said:


>



Indeed.


----------



## slushy muddy water

rose byrne 
















but mostly rose byrne as jackie q 









" he's never been to africa but he's really passionate about it. And about like....potentially going there."


----------



## soundsystem00

^ lol what's up with the Guy in the background running with the surfboard.


----------



## slushy muddy water

find out here


----------



## nekointheclouds

On that note:

Russel brand Tickles many of my fancies!


----------



## slushy muddy water

oooo jess indeed
i actually said dis on page 12




slushy muddy water said:


> russel brand
> preferably the aldous snow version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that caveman could russel my brand any day
> and he's the only living thing id forgive for wearing skinny jeans
> id actually demand it on account of his character


----------



## nekointheclouds

I totally agree, I wouldnt want him any other way, all belligeren and Neo Mod style!


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ hellz yuh!! ^


----------



## GenericMind

That chick from _28 Weeks Later_


----------



## DexterMeth

Like pretty much every lady on CNBC


----------



## soundsystem00

camerondiaz.GIF

they need to make a "bluelighter you want to bang" thread. I would, but I don't have any loungcred. do it Dex. it will be an even bigger hit than the "posters without a penis" thread


----------



## DexterMeth

Just crack your fingers.  You can do it.


----------



## Bill

soundsystem00 said:


> they need to make a "bluelighter you want to bang" thread. I would, but I don't have any loungcred. do it Dex. it will be an even bigger hit than the "posters without a penis" thread



Waao took care of that shit back in like 94, junior.
I'm too lazy to find it though


----------



## DexterMeth

In '94 SS is gonna die some more.
Is this ever going to be the last show?


----------



## Ceramic_Cat




----------



## DexterMeth

A day without blood is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## Bardeaux

Alison Brie


----------



## We are all ONE

Bill said:


> Waao took care of that shit back in like 94, junior.
> I'm too lazy to find it though



at the time I think I picked FireFighter aka Fartopia now
these days...I dont care how young she is, Id go 3 days and many ways with DNA


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are a sick old man
she is a father's little girl

hahhahahahaa
keep dreamin


----------



## Noodle

I don't know if pornstars count?


----------



## DexterMeth

Are they famous or well-known?


----------



## lonewolf13

Lauren Cohan, she's been on the last few episodes of the walking dead and older ones on teh vampire diaries.


----------



## DexterMeth

I will bang myself into a viral 100 years.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

I'll second Alison Brie


----------



## DexterMeth

I accept... with a think you gave a post shat give a vag.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Not sure if high, or just dyslexic....


----------



## DexterMeth

lolz.

I hung the fuck strung with so many nigs today...I'm pretty sure mic papa is gettin stubs.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> I'll second Alison Brie













shes totally hot.


----------



## Keaton

Noodle said:


> I don't know if pornstars count?


Did you not see Jblaze post mz fluffy?
If it makes you feel better, I'll post one.
Tanner Mayes


----------



## We are all ONE

^jesus FUGLY son, at least in that pic



Belisarius said:


> +1 for Christina Hendricks.
> 
> Also, this one:



OMG want with emphasis on really BAD[


----------



## Bardeaux

mmm Kat Dennings


----------



## captainballs




----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

^ Really? You can do better.

Also +1 for Kat Dennings


----------



## Methadone84

Keaton said:


> Did you not see Jblaze post mz fluffy?
> If it makes you feel better, I'll post one.
> Tanner Mayes



Hot dont know what WAAO is saying shes good to me


----------



## GenericMind

That chick from the Big Bang Theory


----------



## Bardeaux

^ That

Also, the other chicks from big bang theory


----------



## InvisibleEye

Oh I would do so many vicious things to this man, you wouldn't believe it. Cillian Murphy   .


----------



## We are all ONE

look like a handsome alicedare sans 30 years


----------



## nekointheclouds

^^^ I was thinking a really icey Chris Kattan!

I'll never get over  Jake Gyllinhall


----------



## Pharcyde

captainballs said:


>



lol


----------



## gloeek

lindsay's playboy is haaawwwttt


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

omgzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz^^^^^^^^^^^^ i  her


----------



## nekointheclouds

I hate Her, but god damn!

Those a fucking hot!


----------



## debaser

_En présence_ de hotness


----------



## Bardeaux

Damn I didnt know she did Playboy


----------



## debaser

belle


----------



## D n A

gloeek said:


> lindsay's playboy is haaawwwttt


Agree 110%. Looks like she's put some healthy weight back on.


----------



## Erich Generic

It's not a celeb if no ones ever heard of her, gloeek.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## GenericMind

Cobie Smulders from _How I met Your Mother_


----------



## debaser

Nice.


----------



## InvisibleEye

OMG I didn't remember Jake Gylenhall (...spelling?) topless AND wearing a uniform... awwww that's so yummy.


----------



## lonewolf13

Laurie Holden from walking dead. that white trash look is turning me on.


----------



## MikeOekiM

^never seen walking dead but seems pretty cool so might start watching season 1


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## debaser

Damn hot.


----------



## Bardeaux

Amber Heard

*NSFW*:


----------



## D n A

I think I'm in love


----------



## Bardeaux

Daww I love you too


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Noodle

I don't know who most of the people are in this thread but I like this.



>



I like it a lot.


----------



## blurrrxx

Hannah Harto...My Drunk Kitchen >> http://hartoandco.com/my-drunk-kitchen/ FUCK ME TILL IM GAY


----------



## Bardeaux

The girl from that car commercial


----------



## China Rider

i've always had a crush on carmen from the george lopez sitcom


----------



## Bardeaux

Ugh me too


----------



## nekointheclouds

GenericMind said:


>



I totally have this maxim issue with the 100 hottest chicks.

Dont forget: Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## slushy muddy water

blurrrxx said:


> Hannah Harto...My Drunk Kitchen >> http://hartoandco.com/my-drunk-kitchen/ FUCK ME TILL IM GAY



oh jesus god yes.
i like you


----------



## J.Wallace

Jenna Fischer

*NSFW*: 











Zooey Deschanel 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

Jeebus Zooey


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Han solo...
I mean Hope Solo...


----------



## welshmick




----------



## chinky

kate upton is # 1 right now












with candace bailey #2






at first i missed olivia munn but now candace moved up


----------



## gloeek

demi lovato


----------



## gloeek

oh and yes, lea michelle is fiiiiiinnnnneeee....


----------



## Bardeaux

@ Chinky That's a pretty coordinated list. 

I can't figure out if I prefer Kate Upton to Brooklyn Decker


----------



## chinky

what do you mean by it being a coordinated list?

brooklyn is hot but i still prefer kate upton maybe cause shes just 19 but brooklyn is young too but kate is just stupid hot for being so young plys she got buge hoobs


----------



## gloeek

mmmm helena bonham carter


----------



## Bardeaux

chinky said:


> what do you mean by it being a coordinated list?



Well, you have a clearly defined top list. ITT I have listed hot celebrities in no particular order of hotness. 



> brooklyn is hot but i still prefer kate upton maybe cause shes just 21 but brooklyn is young too but kate is just stupid hot for being so young plys she got buge hoobs



Brooklyn is like 24 lol.


----------



## DexterMeth

Claire Danes


----------



## chinky

kate upton is just 19 i think not 21, i was looking at a differnt girl...and yeah i would be happy with any of them really but if i had to pick one girl, right now kate upton is that..so shes gets #1


cant forget audrina patrage and her sister


----------



## DexterMeth

One on the left is actually classy.  I'll take the one of the left ....because I'm not classy at all.


----------



## Ceramic_Cat




----------



## chinky

well i dunno candace bailey is up there too so maybe id flip a coin..i know more about candace cause shes on tv more and kate is just a model, for all i know shes dumb as hell with no personality and that would make her lose ponts if thats true..candace just seems like a cool chick all around, someone you wouldnt mind hangin out with after you banged her instead of just dippin on  her


----------



## DexterMeth

I don't see how an insainly hot women is dumber than me.


----------



## chinky

i cant see it either but it could be true cause contrary to popular belief not all models are rocket scientists...i know shocking isnt it

i see you keep posting the same dude but tyler is a goofy looking motherfucker so im not sure what your smokin..but im not judging the dude so if thats what you like then so be it


----------



## DexterMeth

She's into beastiality ..not cats.


----------



## chinky

ahh makes sense then..


----------



## China Rider

you guys are creepy as fuck

i've never heard of any of these girls


----------



## DexterMeth

Nah dude.  You're just retarded.


----------



## China Rider

can we be retarded

together?


----------



## gloeek

Amanda Peet


----------



## slushy muddy water

^oh fack yesss
amanda pete kicks so much ass


----------



## suburu

Larissa, Georgia, Olga, Sara


----------



## chinky

China Rider said:


> you guys are creepy as fuck
> 
> i've never heard of any of these girls



kate upton is like the youngest victoria secert model ever and candace bailey is the cohost of G4svattack of the show

now you know who tthey are


----------



## lonewolf13

i'd raep her


----------



## chinky

theres no way id rape that girl...defiently not worht possibly going to jail for


----------



## lonewolf13

hey chinky,

 if i sent you my address, would you mail me some Chicago Style Pizza for Xmas?

..., Lonewolf13


----------



## chinky

you serious?


----------



## lonewolf13

kinda. i remember you sent me some addresses of some chicago style pizzarias that shipped. i deleted alot of PM's.  and i lost yours.  so if you could re-PM me the contacts. that would be cool.


----------



## chinky

i got you..let me see if i got the PM still and if not ill just send you some more..ill send you the link that everyone claims is the best and it is good and then ill send you the one that is my favorite and you can decide


----------



## lonewolf13

i trust your tastes.


----------



## DexterMeth

Attack of the Show? I haven't checked that shit out in a long ass time.

I spent some zoned out days up in Norcal outside of Deer Valley High School with Kevin Pereira and some other fools.
He's pretty cool.

Oliva Munn is the shit though.  Wish she was from Norcal.


----------



## chinky

olivia is long gone from AOTS but the new girl candace is so hot and then sara underwood is on it too and shes just as hot but in the slutty blonde way..

sara underwood


----------



## lonewolf13

my ballz itch... ... ... ... ... yeah... you could be my lucky star............... oh yeah...


----------



## DexterMeth

Is that what you say when you're buying another pack of 411s at 711?


----------



## chinky

lol


----------



## MikeOekiM

meisha tate mma fighter


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Do chick MMA fighters ever get the cauliflower ear?


----------



## MikeOekiM

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Do chick MMA fighters ever get the cauliflower ear?


 
i dont see why they wouldnt. I dont like watching the girls fight because it just seems weird so i dont really watch them that much. I havent seen a girl fighter with cauliflower ear yet though.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Yeah it's weird to see them do something in sports other than slap at a ball and make animal grunts. I'm with ya on that.


----------



## Necr0sis

Lolll the orinklal she acutually gets rpaed. Watch it the kik20004versuion

Whatg thefkiwoSOPA?


----------



## Necr0sis

Oh yethatgonegirl sfrom van helsing whatsher name

And that other gilr buy the. Lidle tree too


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^What'd you call me?!


----------



## Necr0sis

George carlin is brilliant he's an old fart with a young soul that other farts look up to like some golden farts that they woshp
 No such thing as old helltea except ofr those other people, he's syingpeople alot


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Necr0sis

How the fk?

Oh yea her names Kate beckinsale

And in the original girl with the dragon tattoo actually gets raped..yea






Oh god, why


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

jeebus how many threads are you going to post that in?


----------



## D n A

I think that may be enough for now


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I agree


----------



## gloeek

I'd fuck the shit out of Kat Dennings...and her tits. yes plz.


----------



## GenericMind

lonewolf13 said:


> i'd raep her



Prince?


----------



## The Rock Monster

gloeek said:


> I'd fuck the shit out of Kat Dennings...and her tits. yes plz.



you have fine taste


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

^ Fuck yeah KD!

Can you say 'Diora Baird'?


----------



## GenericMind

Michelle Phillips from The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## ChickenScratch

she was a fucking fox.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Was? she still is


----------



## GenericMind

I'd still do her as long as she sung _California Dreamin'_ to me during.


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## China Rider

caylee anthony


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> caylee anthony



i'd like to fuck her as well.  2011 was a good year for MILFS (murderes i'd like to fuck)

amanda knox


----------



## GenericMind

I think Elisha Cuthbert still tops my all-time list.


----------



## MikeOekiM

hawt


----------



## GenericMind

so fukn hawt


----------



## lonewolf13

even the chubby one.  i remember she did playboy along tiem ago.


----------



## China Rider

mike-o-madic:
is that the girl from old school?

i like that scene where she puts her jeans back on

and CS you are thinking of casey anothony


----------



## GenericMind

Yep that's her.

Dat Ass


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> and CS you are thinking of casey anothony



oh yea.

derp de derp derp derp.

i don't even know who caylee anthony is.  but imona get my google on.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> oh yea.
> 
> derp de derp derp derp.
> 
> i don't even know who caylee anthony is.  but imona get my google on.


 
i think its her daughter who she murdered


----------



## ChickenScratch

man, CR.  that's pretty sick.

but yea, i'd prolly dig it up and hit it from the backside.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm failing pretty hard right now. 

but casey anthony, fuck yea.  i'd hit that shit.


----------



## DexterMeth

ChickenScratch said:


> i'd like to fuck her as well.  2011 was a good year for MILFS (murderes i'd like to fuck)
> 
> amanda knox



Rape what you sow, I mean reap.


----------



## gloeek

Ryan Phillipe. omg can you say yum?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Rapunzel 





*NSFW*: 























How do you feel when you think of most, if not all Disney movies have subtle (some not so subtle) references to sex? Healthy? Damaging? (he asked not expecting a serious response)


----------



## slushy muddy water

^i dunno but speaking of cartoons





mcguirk's voice has taken on new levels 
thank you h. jon benjamin


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## ChickenScratch

lois is so hot.  girl next door with a twisted side and a total whore.


----------



## GenericMind

Nicky Whelan from that episode of _Workaholics_.


----------



## ChickenScratch

that was a funny episode.

and, yes.  do want.


----------



## chinky

GenericMind said:


> I think Elisha Cuthbert still tops my all-time list.


 
great choice my man..she looks even hotter on her new tv show, well its in the second season i think so its not fully new



MikeOekiM said:


> meisha tate mma fighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see why they wouldnt. I dont like watching the girls fight because it just seems weird so i dont really watch them that much. I havent seen a girl fighter with cauliflower ear yet though



i saw miesha tate on "inside mma" (if you never saw the show, its on HDNET on mondays and its the best MMa show on tv and hosted by bas ruttn) but i didnt think she was that good lookin personally, especially not like that pic 

and did you see  the cyborg santos fight from this weekend on strikeforce? she destroyed the bitch in seconds..if your not a fan of female fighters, you gotta watch her fights at least cause its like watching an 18year old mike tyson destroing everyone


----------



## China Rider

gilda radner


----------



## MikeOekiM

chinky said:


> great choice my man..she looks even hotter on her new tv show, well its in the second season i think so its not fully new
> 
> 
> 
> i saw miesha tate on "inside mma" (if you never saw the show, its on HDNET on mondays and its the best MMa show on tv and hosted by bas ruttn) but i didnt think she was that good lookin personally, especially not like that pic
> 
> and did you see  the cyborg santos fight from this weekend on strikeforce? she destroyed the bitch in seconds..if your not a fan of female fighters, you gotta watch her fights at least cause its like watching an 18year old mike tyson destroing everyone


 
yeah i watch inside mma. shes got a real nice ass tho and when shes fighting in those tights shorts its amazing.

and yeah i saw the strikeforce but i dont know its not really fun knowing shes gonna rape another girl everytime she fights.


----------



## chinky

yeah it is cause im waitin for that buster douglas moments


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Jackie Chan & The Rock












He's a sexy dude.


----------



## Keaton

Blue_Phlame said:


> Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel when you think of most, if not all Disney movies have subtle (some not so subtle) references to sex? Healthy? Damaging? (he asked not expecting a serious response)



You'd probably like my sister.
You can fuck her if you can get her to ditch her Von Dutch wearing douche of a boyfriend.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ I accept your offering.


----------



## Keaton

You have until the end of January.
At that point I will make the offer to someone else.


----------



## We are all ONE

for size:


*NSFW*:


----------



## slushy muddy water

that little girl is like 12


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I KNOW!

I find it creepy for a father esp with balls of old like WAAO fantasizes 'bout chicks that young looking
I will still remain on interested on getting know him
find out what ticks


----------



## Blue_Phlame

She looks like she's 24 though.


----------



## DexterMeth

Thekla Reuten


----------



## Bardeaux

Diane Kruger


----------



## EbowTheLetter

We are all ONE said:


> for size:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


 


slushy muddy water said:


> that little girl is like 12


 


Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I KNOW!
> 
> I find it creepy for a father esp with balls of old like WAAO fantasizes 'bout chicks that young looking
> I will still remain on interested on getting know him
> find out what ticks



She is 20-something.

That's why it's all about


*NSFW*:


----------



## DexterMeth

She looks like a younger Mila Kunis.

Kunis is the shit.


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## DexterMeth

No soup for you.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

EbowTheLetter said:


> She is 20-something.


I figured but she looks young which makes pedobear paul even creepier


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

still making paper and laughs at almost 90....I will take the Betty White reference and laugh my toned ass off to the bank!


----------



## slushy muddy water

bahahaha oh waao


----------



## KiwiQflyer

nicki minaj.  guilty pleasure

norman reedus


----------



## debaser

A frenchie goodie, Lea Seydoux:


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I want to love her tenderly all night long.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Is that Kylie Mingue?? She's hot ^

I'd like to bang 
















, Najwa Nimri (Lucia y el sexo)




and the only guy in films and music that I've always thought was a bit of alright...totally gay for Johnny Depp


----------



## lonewolf13

i might have posted her before. but i'm on a Sanctuary marathon. i loved her in StarGate.


----------



## euphoria

Courtney Ford

















Bernadette from Big Bang Theory


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence




----------



## Keaton

Cassie


----------



## DamagedLemon

brian molko






don't care if gay.


----------



## DexterMeth

Wrong thread smackhead.

This belongs in the "post a picture of someone not relevant" thread.


----------



## DamagedLemon

So does your face.


----------



## DexterMeth

You are my face.
BURNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnn


----------



## We are all ONE

oh buuuuurn


----------



## DamagedLemon

That doesn't even make sense :/

Burn unapproved.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya it does.  It's a hot chick sucking on a blunt after Yoga, and she's not even sweating.


----------



## DamagedLemon

I'm talking about you!


----------



## DexterMeth

Why are you derailing this thread StayLive?


----------



## slushy muddy water

i dont go whore much
but when i do 
it's shatnery


----------



## DexterMeth

lol 
Imma drink a Heinie


----------



## Bardeaux

My local weather lady.


----------



## GenericMind

Amanda Drury and Erin Burnet from CNBC. Real-time financial news never looked so fucking sexy.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Bardo5 said:


> My local weather lady.


 
id wanna bang your local weather lady


----------



## paranoid android

MikeOekiM said:


> id wanna bang your local weather lady



 I wanna bang her too

 Id have to say i wanna have mad super kinky speed sex with Rihanna


----------



## chinky

both of them...so hot


----------



## DexterMeth

Emma Stone leaves both of them in the dust.


----------



## lonewolf13

the maid from AmericanHorrorStory


----------



## chinky

chick from hell on wheels






i think its the british accent


----------



## lonewolf13

this chick from Game of Thrones


----------



## chinky

oh for sure

isnt it about time the new seacon starts?

i should prolly rewatch the first one


----------



## pk.

Anne Hathaway


----------



## DexterMeth

Duh


----------



## captainballs

Those who know, know about Maria. I've had a crush on her ever since I was in middle school.

Dem brains. Dem dark circles.


----------



## MikeOekiM

captainballs said:


> Those who know, know about Maria. I've had a crush on her ever since I was in middle school.
> 
> Dem brains. Dem dark circles.


 
my dad watches that every morning. id bang her in a second


----------



## D n A

Mila Kunis





















Id bang her senseless


----------



## MikeOekiM

binki shapiro


----------



## slushy muddy water

D n A said:


> Id bang her senseless



with your fupa?


----------



## Keaton

Sizzor sisterz imo


----------



## D n A

fuckyeah


----------



## DexterMeth

Eh?


----------



## ChickenScratch

grace potter


----------



## We are all ONE

RIP. no hemo


----------



## nowdubnvr6

She would basically empty my stockpile of little nowdubns. Rachel Mcadams


----------



## MikeOekiM

^i love her tooo


----------



## red22




----------



## nowdubnvr6

Would plow and then plow


----------



## Bardeaux

talented actress, that sasha.


----------



## MikeOekiM

red22 said:


>


 
 sasha grey


----------



## lonewolf13

Stacey Dash


----------



## Keaton

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Kat Fucking Dennings


----------



## Keaton

^ her despite them big ol' tombstone teeth.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

SO many...but a random off the top of my head right now: 

 (Kaley Cuoco - chick from, ahem, The Big Bang Theory - this chick is hot as fuck whenever she's wearing pajamas or just non-typical-chick-clothing)


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Keaton said:


> Elizabeth Banks



^ yes! possibly the hottest chick with the word "dude" in her regular every-day vocabulary


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Shes prolly a down ass chick too


----------



## lonewolf13

more  like downsyndrome tbph


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Dude you know that bitch is prolly such a freak


----------



## chinky

shes hot but she seems like too much like "one of the boys"

like she pees with the seat up or something


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Even better for me i could give a fuck shes hot and looks like she would be such a freak


----------



## hiphophippy

Demi I'd-fucking-fuck-the-shit-out-of-her lo-fucking-vato
And youn know with her troubled self image history she's a fucking freak in bed.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Adam Brody





Ben Lovett


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## DexterMeth

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Even better for me i could give a fuck shes hot and looks like she would be such a freak





hiphophippy said:


> Demi I'd-fucking-fuck-the-shit-out-of-her lo-fucking-vato
> And youn know with her troubled self image history she's a fucking freak in bed.



...............


----------



## lonewolf13

there are hotter disney bitches tbph


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Id love to see hillary duff's baloon knot

or lindsay lohan mean girls age not skagged out super skank stage


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah, selena gomez gets me hard every time.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Hell if she'd suck me off i might even fuck justin biebers face


----------



## lonewolf13

fag.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

It doesnt make you gay unless you suck their dick


----------



## MikeOekiM

or your balls touch


----------



## China Rider

yeah that's carmen from the george lopez show

her real name is masiela lusha

i guess she's some respected poet that speaks all different languages and shit these days


----------



## GenericMind

Gavin Rossdale's daughter. 8(


----------



## MissMalena

Malcolm McDowell when he was young  oh yeahhhh I'd tap that shit


----------



## lonewolf13

China Rider said:


> yeah that's carmen from the george lopez show
> 
> her real name is masiela lusha
> 
> i guess she's some respected poet that speaks all different languages and shit these days



lol thats funny. you should real the reason why she quit/was fired. that george lopez is a fucking DICK.


----------



## gsx2ts4u

colin farrell

Matthew Gray Gubler

Giovanni Ribisi

Paul Bettany

Pete Doherty


----------



## welshmick




----------



## lonewolf13

this chick here, i like her on Alacatraz


----------



## DexterMeth

Laura Ramsey


----------



## lonewolf13

^ no. you can do better.


----------



## DexterMeth

You fuck porn sluts.


----------



## lonewolf13

your niece is gonna be a porn slut


----------



## DexterMeth

Not as long as I'm alive.


----------



## lonewolf13

RIP DEXT. i twas nice knowing ya


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Time to kill dexmex


----------



## DexterMeth

Kill or be pornstar.


----------



## lonewolf13

delimex taquitos are best taquitos tbph


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lonewolf13 said:


> delimex taquitos are best taquitos tbph



god damn right in my freezer now 2 boxes deep


----------



## DexterMeth

Deep freeze


----------



## lonewolf13

for some reason she reminds me of slushhy


----------



## Tripman

I'd be all up in this beezy.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Girl has been hot since she was 14 playing golf an shit if only she could stay that age


----------



## DexterMeth

lonewolf13 said:


> for some reason she reminds me of slushhy



Red X is hotter


----------



## lonewolf13

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Girl has been hot since she was 14 playing golf an shit if only she could stay that age



asian teeth FTW


----------



## nowdubnvr6

so white and shiny


----------



## DexterMeth

Her teeth are very hot.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

jizzbleach ftw


----------



## DexterMeth

Does dental insurance cover that?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

only if your ammmmuurrrriiiciccccannnn


----------



## lonewolf13

nativeamerican ftw


----------



## nowdubnvr6

nah they got casinos and college fuck their teeth


----------



## DexterMeth

lol


----------



## lonewolf13

nowdubnvr6 said:


> nah they got casinos and college fuck their teeth



you are now officially on my shitlist.   i didn't have one before. but i'm gonna create one now. just for you .


----------



## DexterMeth

Nightwatch 2012

*Clicks view post/ edit button + because aliens.


----------



## lonewolf13

ohshi---   inb4 TNW


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I feel amazing thank you


----------



## DexterMeth

*Throws another beer can at head and pisses on his own feet.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

you sound like my grandpa


----------



## lonewolf13

i am your grandpa


----------



## nowdubnvr6

write me into your will! Im the good grandson


----------



## lonewolf13

i leave you all my bills


----------



## DexterMeth

My grandfather left me all his 1960s Craftsman tools.  I pawned half of them last year alone.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I will take this...





and a side order of this...





and wash it down with this...


----------



## lonewolf13

jonny depp is part native american. i'm native amercian.....  just saying.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am part First Nations people


----------



## We are all ONE

I think your order is flawed
maybe put Lenny 3rd as you may not try door #3
cuz you know what they say
once you go #2 .....


----------



## lonewolf13

areyougonnagomyway.mp3  

is now stuck in my head.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I will always have room for Depp.  Since sixth grade.

I also would like to watch the three of them go at it.
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DexterMeth

Christina Hendricks




January Jones




Mad Men ftw


----------



## lonewolf13

lol who names thier children after the 1st month? lol its like naming someeone tuesday or wednesday or april. lol


----------



## welshmick




----------



## DexterMeth

Gtfo
& @ LW: parents with hot children do.


----------



## Bardeaux

welshmick said:


>



I don't always go swimming. 

But when I do, I make sure I have plenty of beer and ammo.


----------



## DexterMeth

She is an embarrasment to mankind, and a poster child for why the system needs to be kept in check.


----------



## pharmakos

DexterMeth said:


> Nightwatch 2012
> 
> *Clicks view post/ edit button + because aliens.


 
go me




lonewolf13 said:


> ohshi---   inb4 TNW


 

way before


----------



## DexterMeth

Do you ever post on topic, and is it ever relevant? Not a question (Get fucked)
------------------

Famke Janssen


----------



## pharmakos

DexterMeth said:


> Nightwatch 2012
> 
> *Clicks view post/ edit button + because aliens.



^^^ that was on topic?   i hadn't even posted in this thread yet


----------



## DexterMeth

Because it wasn't directed at you dumbass.  Just like how you thought I was talking about someone else other than myself in TDS when I said, "myself".  How literal do people have to be with you (Not a question, suck a shotgun)?


----------



## pharmakos

ya said my name bro, and in TDS you said "i can lie my ass off *too*"

that chick's pretty hot


----------



## ebola?

Whitney Houston


----------



## modern buddha

Might have to dig to China to find her now.


----------



## DexterMeth

Tamron Hall ..this is how to watch the news.






ebola? said:


> Whitney Houston


Necrophilia ftw



thenightwatch said:


> ya said my name bro, and in TDS you said "i can lie my ass off *too*"
> 
> that chick's pretty hot



Oh ok.  You're still wanted around these parts.


----------



## pharmakos

DexterMeth said:


> Oh ok.  You're still wanted around these parts.



so says the king of the lounge with his near 30,000 posts XD


----------



## DexterMeth

Half my posts are from helping people not OD and other harm reduction methods.  You are a legit scourge on BL.  Not even trying anymore.


----------



## pharmakos

it's not a contest, and i really only antagonize you in response to your BS.... but seriously you think you've made 13,000 harm reduction posts?  lol

i think i've made more than 1,500 posts in the lounge now.  i'm not even at half any more bro lol


----------



## DexterMeth

Yes, I've been around longer than you.  Most of my posts have been OD, PD and BDD posts.  You are a noob and useless at that.  Keep it up.  You will be missed.


----------



## pharmakos

your hatred for me fascinates me.  its the main reason i keep talking.


----------



## DexterMeth

Fuck you


----------



## pharmakos

btw i wanna bang scarlett johannson

what a fox


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

DexterMeth said:


> Do you ever post on topic, and is it ever relevant? Not a question (Get fucked)
> ------------------
> 
> Famke Janssen



Super hot, but totally unfuckable if we're talking about her performance in The Wackness.


----------



## DexterMeth

I actually really liked that movie.  Forgot she was in it though.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

She was just the epitome of cold selfish bitch. Not even xanax weed and wine got her in the mood. There's just no winning with her in that one.


----------



## Jean-Paul

joseph gordon levitt
&




robert downey jr.


----------



## DexterMeth

CoffeeDrinker said:


> She was just the epitome of cold selfish bitch. Not even xanax weed and wine got her in the mood. There's just no winning with her in that one.



Ha, sweet.


----------



## hgwells

Jean-Paul said:


> joseph gordon levitt
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robert downey jr.


 

Hell yes! Joseph Gordon Levitt OOH!
DAMN


----------



## eternalDamnation

Kari Ann Peniche(the things i would do to this spoiled brat) 
http://sexytvstars.net/kari_ann_peniche/kari_ann_peniche_playboy.jpg
http://images.hottystop.com/kari-ann-peniche-pink/6.jpg
http://images.hottystop.com/kari-ann-peniche-pink/7.jpg


----------



## pharmakos

eternalDamnation said:


> Kari Ann Peniche(the things i would do to this spoiled brat)
> http://images.hottystop.com/kari-ann-peniche-pink/6.jpg
> http://images.hottystop.com/kari-ann-peniche-pink/7.jpg



403 forbidden

i do approve of this google image search i just did though


----------



## welshmick

*NSFW*:


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

She looks exactly like a blow up doll only with buck-teeth. Better put her in the dishwasher first.

EDIT: I don't know if she counts as a celebrity, but the Puerto Rican waitress chick in The Rum Diary that refuses to serve them steak is hot. She's got the perfect baby-making hips and I would tear that shit up. I'll report back when I get pictures.

Amber heard will do in the mean time though:


----------



## DexterMeth

^Hell ya


----------



## D n A

welshmick said:


> *NSFW*:


omg why... barf


----------



## LiLCv2

Whitney Houston.


----------



## DexterMeth

lol


----------



## welshmick




----------



## welshmick

D n A said:


> omg why... barf



Patriotic Mate


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

You know those boobs are made in USA though. That aint no Italian boob job lemme tell you.


----------



## DexterMeth

Good call


----------



## alasdairm

kiwiqflyer



alasdair


----------



## DexterMeth

Haha

Props


----------



## D n A

welshmick said:


> Patriotic Mate





welshmick said:


> *NSFW*:


this one's better
sorry, the other chick looked like she had downs


----------



## DexterMeth

That SpiceGirl was hardly even hot back in the day.  Sure she got the job done, but you're right.


----------



## D n A

LOL IS THAT ACTUALLY BABY SPICE?
wtf she looks fucked now


----------



## DexterMeth

I think SportySpice and NigSpice were the hottest.


----------



## D n A

baby spice used to be my favorite .. that pic just totally ruined my childhood lol
sportyspice ftw


----------



## DexterMeth

D n A said:


> baby spice used to be my favorite


Used to?
What happened?


----------



## GenericMind

Highschool.


----------



## DexterMeth

Tragedy


----------



## xstayfadedx

*John O'Callaghan from The Maine*










*Justin Chambers from Greys Anatomy*




He could be my doctor any day....


----------



## nowdubnvr6

proctologist ftw


----------



## DexterMeth

Ali Larter


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## DexterMeth

Vault bouncer, or soup of the day?


----------



## GenericMind

_My Mistress_


----------



## DexterMeth

And you know she can bob her head up and down real good.

Should do a test to see how well she can balance a ball on her nose.. an 8-ball.


----------



## GenericMind

Or deeze nutz


----------



## DexterMeth

I don't think she's an elephant.


----------



## modern buddha

This thread is now partially about the spice girls (PS, Emma Bunton being a porn star is fucking disgusting. I can only imagine what her "Mama" thinks about her now.)


----------



## DexterMeth

I'll just call her "Jesse's girlfriend"




She's dead anyways


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah yeah I agree with that bang


----------



## Pharcyde

DexterMeth said:


> I'll just call her "Jesse's girlfriend"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's dead anyways



sweet stache


----------



## DexterMeth

The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I can see it but I have the same thing


----------



## DexterMeth

You guys almost just ruined a great thing


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pretty girls have staches...it is okay
it has to be 'cause I aint waxin


----------



## DexterMeth

Do pretty girls also have 2 arms?
You should get some solar panels.  lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

they just need one


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## welshmick




----------



## DexterMeth

DexterMeth said:


> Do pretty girls also have 2 arms?
> You should get some solar panels.  lol





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> they just need one



MikeO, you reading this? Post more pics of cripples plz.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

anyone else use to put cheese on their celery ?


----------



## MikeOekiM

DexterMeth said:


> MikeO, you reading this? Post more pics of cripples plz.



Here are some hot girls with only one arm:
















Now heres a girl with no arms and it doesnt matter id still fuck:


----------



## DexterMeth

^lol. I only just now saw that
-------------------------------------




Streep in Manhattan


----------



## Miss Kirsty

Tommy Lee...Yummmmoooo


Am not a lesbo but those girls with amputees  are friggen hot still!


----------



## DexterMeth

Laetitia Casta (back then, well still) specifically here


----------



## xstayfadedx

*Kellin Quinn* I'd rape any day.


----------



## maxalfie

GenericMind said:


>


I wondered what had happened to Seal. Not had a good song in years.


----------



## bowdenta

that robot girl from small wonder, or any anamatronic 14 yr old pussy. is that wrong? robots cant consent, but I mean they're just robots


----------



## nekointheclouds

^^Pshhhhh...Robots can to consent. But where the hell would the fun in that be?


----------



## We are all ONE

prolly been mentioned already..


----------



## DexterMeth

Homeland ftw.  She is so sexy.


----------



## We are all ONE

i gotta say claire danes acting is off the hizzy...but not sure if want


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya, she is killing it genius.  

I think she's all around want.


----------



## modern buddha

^ You can have her.


----------



## DexterMeth

Obviously


----------



## hiphophippy

I can't watch next gen without having fits


----------



## VanWeyden

^^ hehe, great. however, seconded by Lt. Jadzia Dax:


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Jessica Alba..........even hotter as a MILF now.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

JoeTheStoner said:


>



Wow......Kristen just moved up a few notches on my list.


----------



## DexterMeth

Krystal Ball












Yay... MSNBC


----------



## DexterMeth

Rebecca Hall


----------



## phenethylo J

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## DexterMeth

Rose Byrne


----------



## China Rider

every wife of a PGA tour golfer

they always show the winner's wife at the end of a tournament and they are always perfect 10s, who fucking cares what their names are

there are a few c list celebrities, but most are just you typical overly sexy housewife


----------



## DexterMeth

I care what their names are.


----------



## China Rider

i hear tiger is single


----------



## DexterMeth

Then fuck him.


----------



## China Rider

you said it best

fuck

him


----------



## DexterMeth

lol


----------



## lonewolf13

the 2 chicks from Alcatraz


----------



## carl

We are all ONE said:


> prolly been mentioned already..


So much win all around. I can't wait for season 2, more naked Morena hopefully. If not, still the best drama on TV at the moment.


----------



## lonewolf13

^ i liked her in Firefly not so much in V. she looks better w/ long hair.


----------



## Znegative

*Jennifer Connelly*

Even if it had to be "ass to ass"


----------



## slushy muddy water

DexterMeth said:


> Rose Byrne



fack yes
i posted this a couple pages ago



slushy muddy water said:


> rose byrne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but mostly rose byrne as jackie q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " he's never been to africa but he's really passionate about it. And about like....potentially going there."


----------



## DexterMeth

Laura Ramsey


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## Tommyboy

Probably StaySedated.  He says he's a famous guitar player that lives in a mansion, and has a number of sports cars, each one of which is worth more than my house.  Is he still on temp ban?


----------



## DexterMeth

Ban his air supply.


----------



## carl




----------



## DexterMeth

Ok, thanks Keaton.  
That shit was funny the first time.  Sort of.


----------



## D n A

a nigga gon get  banned
thanks for showing us once again, keaton


----------



## DexterMeth

Not sure if he's just mad or has temporarily lost it.  Gonna go with both.


----------



## lonewolf13

keaton done gone off the short end


----------



## D n A

it all started when i sent him this photo

*NSFW*: 









it spawned him to be an idiot


----------



## DexterMeth

He's trying too hard, and I'm not even trying.


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet keaton found out dna was fucking other guys while having an online relationship w/ him. and it broke his heart, then his mind sadface.jpg


----------



## D n A

ya, I made him watch, too


----------



## DexterMeth

*Slaps cunt in the mouth


----------



## Keaton

no, I got bit by a rabid dog earlier today.


----------



## lonewolf13

fapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaf
fapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaffapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaf
fapfapfpafpafpafpapapfpafpafpafapfpafpafpafpapfapfapfpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpafpapfapfpafpapfapfpaafpapfapafpapfapafpapapffaapfapafppafpapapfapffpapaffapfppaffpapfpfapafpfapfpafpapffapafpfappfpfpapfapfppapfpapfpafpapfpfpafpfapafpfpaapfpafpafpfappffpafpapffappfapfapfapfpfppafpafpafpfapappapfpafpafapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpafppfapfpafpapfapfpafpapafpapfapfpafafpapfpapfpafpafppafpafpapfapfpafpapfpafpapfpapfappfapfpafpapppfpafpapapfpafpapfpafpapaapafppfpafpfppfapfpfpafpfappfpafpfpaf


----------



## DexterMeth

lmao
All the sudden, the existance of mods makes sense


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lots of faps


----------



## Owl Eyed

K..


----------

